

iOS X: Do people really want touchscreen laptops? - virtualpants
http://virtualpants.com/post/75115287942/ios-x

======
pedalpete
'MacBooks without touchscreens are consistently outperforming the PC market'
\- there are more Windows machines sold in a week than Macs in a quarter
[http://www.zdnet.com/after-30-years-why-did-the-mac-never-
br...](http://www.zdnet.com/after-30-years-why-did-the-mac-never-break-into-
big-business-7000025743/)

This article is full of other strange comments. The author has says it's "rare
to see an iPad without a ... keyboard"? Really?

At the same time, I've been looking for a replacement laptop lately, and I
definitely want something more similar to a tablet than an ultrabook. I was
considering the Sony Tap 11, but the reviews aren't that great. I may go for a
Surface Pro 2. With the right OS, I definitely want a touchscreen laptop.

~~~
derefr
> The author has says it's "rare to see an iPad without a ... keyboard"?
> Really?

Indeed; I've never seen anyone use an iPad _with_ a keyboard. Heck, I've never
managed to stumble upon anyone typing on their iPad, _period._ What I _do_ see
are people playing games, reading books, watching videos, and having video
conversations on them.

